# ? how tall does a boudreaux dog get



## 5men (Apr 18, 2007)

can anybody help me out


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds like a question for Keith :woof:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

How tall were your dogs parents?


----------



## 5men (Apr 18, 2007)

i try to get a answer from the lady that sold me the puppy but no luck


----------

